# systemaattinen vs. järjestelmällinen, etc.



## Gavril

I have a question about the following sentence:
_
Yllätys on iloinen: käsissämme on tutkimus, jossa vaikeana ja kaoottisena pidet-_ _tyä aihetta on lähestytty systemaattisesti ja eksaktein metodein._

Would the meaning of the sentence change if one replaced the underlined words with “järjestelmällisesti ja tarkoin menetelmin”? (And “kaootisena” with “sekasorrollisena”?)

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There would be no change in meaning. My ear would prefer _sekasortoisena_ to _sekasorrollisena_, though. _Pidettyä_ shouldn't be hyphenated, but I think you already knew that, didn't you?

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> There would be no change in meaning. My ear would prefer _sekasortoisena_ to _sekasorrollisena  so would mine!_, though. _Pidettyä_ shouldn't be hyphenated, but I think you already knew that, didn't you?
> 
> GOM



I agree with GOM. I believe that in the original article, there has been a line break within the word _pidettyä_.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> I agree with GOM. I believe that in the original article, there has been a line break within the word _pidettyä_.



Correct, I forgot to fix it.


----------

